
Composing with Tape Recorders: Musique Concrète for Beginners [pdf] - aturley
https://monoskop.org/images/b/b3/Dwyer_Terence_Composing_with_Tape_Recorders_Musique_Concrete_for_Beginners.pdf
======
teilo
Musique Concrète is the near ancestor of the West Coast school of synthesis,
the Tape Music Center, Don Buchla, et al.

While I do not care much for MC, tape music or WC synthesis (more of a Moog
guy myself), I do appreciate the work they did in breaking the mold when it
comes to what's possible in synthesis.

And then there's the work of Delia Derbyshire at the BBC Radiophonic Workshop,
and all the crazy work they did on Dr. Who and other series, almost all in
tape. Truly ground-breaking stuff that enriched the musical landscape.

------
manceraio
In case you don't have a tape recorder at home, you can use this thing:

[https://watape.com/](https://watape.com/)

~~~
teilo
Or, if you can spend the cash, there's this most excellent plugin:
[https://u-he.com/products/satin/](https://u-he.com/products/satin/)

There are other tape saturation plugins, a few even free, but this is the best
I have found.

------
vole
would recommend William Basinski - The Distintegration loops in this regard

~~~
jeremyswank
or maybe the Tape-beatles
[http://www.ubu.com/sound/tape_beatles.html](http://www.ubu.com/sound/tape_beatles.html)

------
SN76477
Embarrassing promo ... we have a Memphis Concrète festival every year.

facebook.com/MemphisConcrete its this week!

------
100pctremote
[https://www.empreintesdigitales.com/en/accueil](https://www.empreintesdigitales.com/en/accueil)

------
vole
test comment

